# The Pier At Garden City ~ 6/21



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

My dad and I went down to the Pier at Garden City to soak some shrimp over the rails. There were some spot and small whiting being caught. A guy at the end caught a massive trout, it was just under 5 lbs he said.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There are some real nice trout under that pier. Try small croakers or other fish on the bottom.


----------

